# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Vitaminat dhe mikroelementet ne organizmin e njeriut

## Mjeku i femijve

VITAMINAT DHE  MIKROELEMENTET, RENDESIA E TYRE NE ORGANIZMIN E NJERIUT.


Spunton ose ideja per temen  me lindi tek  vizitoja nje farmaci disa dite me pare. Rastesisht aty pashe te ekspozuara nje game jo te vogel te disa biopreparateve dhe biokomplekseve shume te rendesishme per organizmin e njeriut dhe qe trupi yne i kerkon  cdo dite per te pasur nje jete te shendetshme dhe me sa me pak probleme shendetesore. Te them te drejten  ndjeva nje fare kenaqesie jo vetem sepse kete grup preparatesh e prezanton ne Shqiperi nje kompani prestigjioze me nje eksperience 80 vjecare me emer ne bote sic eshte kompania kanadeze Jamieson , por edhe ne faktin se tashme duhet te filloje  edhe te ne nje mentalitet i ri per ta vleresuar dhe te kujdesesh per  shendetin  tend atehere kur e ke aq me teper kur dihet se te parandalosh eshte me lehte dhe me lire se te mjekosh. Ne te vertet kujt i ka rene rasti  te shikoje neper farmaci ne Europe dhe sidomos kjo e shprehur me shume ne Ameriken e Veriut ka pare se perpara atij qe quhet banaku i farmacise ku ekzekutohen recetat e mirfillta te mjekut, ndodhen  rafte te tera me produkte vitaminike dhe biokomplekse kryesisht me  origjina bimore aq te nevojshem per organizmin ku njerezit sipas nevojes, moshes etj . zgjedhin  se cfare duhet te marrin. Ne keto raste siguria e konsumatorit eshte autoriteti i kompanise prodhuese , prandaj dhe une theksova pak me pare se eshte shume i rendesishem fakti qe nje kompani prestigjioze paraqet nje game te plote te produkteve te veta. Me sa mesuam Jamieson per shembull ka  drejtim prodhimin e preparateve teresisht  nga burime natyrore dhe ka laboratoret per kete qellim nder me te sofistikuarit ne bote.
Sa njihen nga njerezit ky grup i vitaminave, mineraleve apo biokomplekseve ; dhe a dihet rendesia e perdorimit te tyre pasi nga nje sondazh te bere ne njerez  shpesh ato quhen te parendesishme apo produkte lluksi sidomos ne Shqiperi ku niveli ekonomik eshte shume i ulet. Dhe ne fakt po te shohim nje grafik ku shprehet varesia e deshires per nje jete te shendetshme dhe te ardhurave dhe edukimit  do te veme re se me rritjen e nivelit ekonomik por dhe e edukimit dhe ndergjegjesimit te njerezve per konsumimin e tyre rritet dhe mundesia e pasjes se shendetit , vitalitetit dhe nivel te ulet te semundshmerise.
Ajo qe eshte pjesa apo detyra  jone eshte ngritja e edukimit per ate shtrese te njerezve qe vertet kane mundesi ta bejne nje gje te tille por duan te dine se si. Duhet te theksojme nje fakt te rendesishem . Vertet eshte fakt qe menyra jone e te ushqyerit te pakten keto 10-12 vjet ka ndryshuar shume por kjo nuk do te thote se struktura ushqimore dhe dieta jone ploteson te gjithe gamen e mikroelementeve qe  trupi yne.
 Po keshtu  stresi ne te gjithe kuptimin e tij si stres fizik, mendor dhe ambjental ku futet ndotja dhe smogu bejne qe njerezit te kene nevoje per me shume energji dhe vitalitet ne jeten e perditshme.

Cfare jane vitaminat,  nga ka ardhur fjala Vitamine dhe sa llojesh jane ato?
Vitaminat jane disa perberes natyrale presente ne pothuaj te gjitha ushqimet.Ndonese ne sasira te vogla ato jane thelbesore per te gjitha funksionet e organizmit perfshi rigjenerimin e indeve dhe ne mirembajtjen e shendetit te njeriut.
Nje shkencetar polak i quajtur Casimir Funk (1884-1967) perdori per here te pare termin Vitamin pas zbulimit nga ana e tij te disa perberesve thelbesore ne ushqime qe jane themelore ne mirembajtjen e shendetit .Fjala vitamin vjen nga fjala latine Vita(jete) dhe termi biokimik amine(perberesit nitrogjenike ). Por jo te gjitha vitaminat permbajne nitrogjen.
Trupi yne perdor vitaminat cdo dite gjate proceseve biokimike normale jetesore. Marrja e vitaminave te rekomanduara nga ushqimet ndihmon ne leshimin e energjise nga trupi yne dhe ndihmon ne proceset e rritjes dhe regjenerimit te indeve.
Marrja e pamjaftueshme do te kete nje shendet me pasoja shume shpesh te prekshem nga semundjet.
Deri tani jane identifikuar 13 lloje: A, C, D, E, K si dhe 8 te grupit B.
Grupi i B complex perfshin: Thiamina (B1) Riboflavin (B2) Niacine (B3) Acid Pantothenic (B5) Pyridoxina (B6) Cyancobalamina (B12) Acidi folik(Folacin folate) dhe
Biotine (H).

Kush eshte ndryshimi midis vitaminave te tretshme ne uje (water soluble) dhe te tretshme ne yndyrera (fat soluble) ?
Vitaminat jane te ndara ne dy grupe: te tretshme ne uje dhe te tretshme ne yndyrera.Te tretshme ne uje (vitamina C dhe Bcomplex) jane lehtesisht te absorbueshme nga indet trupore.Trupi i njeriut nuk mundet ti ruaje apo ti akumuloje vitaminat e tretshme ne uje keshtu qe marrja e tyre ditore eshte e domosdoshme per te plotesuar nevojat . Vitamina B12 ben perjashtimnga ky rregull.Nqs marrja e saj ka qene e menjehershme melcia mundet ta ruaje ate per disa muaj.
Vitaminat e tretshme ne yndyrera (A, D, E dhe K)absorbohen nga ushqimet ne pergjithesi dhe ato te yndyreshme ne vecanti.Ato mund te ruhen ne melci per nje kohe te gjate keshtu qe marja e tyre ne nje doze te vetme eshte e mjaftueshme.

Mundet qe vitaminat te sintetizohen nga vete trupi yne , a clirojne energji ato dhe a te shendoshin vitaminat ? 
Ne pak raste po.Vitamina Keshte prodhuar nga disa bacterie te pranishme ne organizmin e njeriut(mikroflora) Femijet e porsalindur nuk e kane kete lloj bacterie prandaj ato kerkojne marrje vitamine K derisa kjo bacterie te filloje te rritet.
Vitamina D dhe niacina B3 mundet gjithashtu te prodhohen nga organizmi, por ne sasira te vogla keshtu qe serish lind nevoja e marrjes se tyre nga rruge te jashtme.
Vitaminat vete nuk clirojne energji.Vitaminat ndihmojne ne konvertimin e ushqimeve ne energji te cilen trupi e nevojit te qendroje ngrohte, aktiv dhe i shendetshem.Keshtu qe njerezit qe marrin nje diete te pabalancuar mundet te vuajne nga lodhja dhe infeksione te shpeshta virale dhe bakteriale prandaj mmarrja e vitaminave dhe elementeve te tjere mundet te ndihmoje ne ruajtjen e energjise se nevojshme.
Vitaminat nuk kane vlera kalorike dhe nuk jane burim enegjie, sidoqofte vitaminat ndihmojne trupin te perdori ose te leshoje enegjine prezente ne ushqime. Disa vitamina  mundet te kene nje mbulese sheqeri e cila mund te japi 1calori ose maksimum 2

Perse shpesh i gjejme vitaminat ne perberesit kozmetike?
Vitamina A, E dhe panthenol jane shume te rendesishme per shendetin e lekures. Vitamina A permireson regjenerimin e qelizave te lekures. Vitamina E ndihmon ne mbrojtjen kunder efekteve negative te rrezeve ultra violet, redukton skuqjen nga expozimi dhe mban lageshtiren e lekures.Panthenol si derivat i acidit panthothenik mban lekuren larg tharjes, qeteson inflamacionin dhe shton shkelqimin dhe hollesine e flokut

Perse adoleshentet dhe mosha mbi 55 vjec kerkojne me shume vitamina se te rriturit? 
Vete procesi i rritjes tek adoleshentet eshte nje kohe kur trupi  kerkon me shume energji(kalori) si dhe nje sasi me te madhe te vitaminave thelbesore si dhe te kriperave minerale. Megjithate, duke ditur qe nje adoleshent konsumon sasira me te medha ushqimesh pasi ai ha disa here ne dite edhe jashte vakteve dhe sidomos kur kjo diete eshte e ekujlibruar shtimi i vitaminave nuk eshte i nevojshem. Por, n.q.s. nje adoleshent  eshte nje henges i keq (selektiv) per nje kohe te gjate , merren me sport apo hane gjithmone jashte shtepise dhe sidomos e theksuar kjo te disa vajza qe kerkojne te mbajne linjat marrja suplementare e vitaminave eshte e keshillueshme.
Shume te moshuar  kane nje interes te vogel (jane pa pretendime) per ate cka ata hane . Kjo do te thote se konsumojne nje diete te varfer. Disa kushte te tjera si probleme dentare, gjendja financiare, apo disa semundje te tjera shoqeruese si dhe renia e aftesise thithese te zorreve ne kete moshe bejne qe vitaminat te jene te rekomandueshme ne kete moshe per te pasur nje shendet te mire,
Moshat e vjetra kane nje nivel te ulet te vitamines D pasi ato eleminojne nga dieta disa ushqime qe kane kete vitamine si qumeshti, veza etj. Po keshtu mundesia qe ta prodhojne vete vitaminen D ne organizem eshte e paket pasi dihet se rrezet e diellit jane nje faktor I rendesishem ne kete proces dhe kjo moshe shpenzon shume pak kohe ne diell.Keshtu qe nje shtim i vitamines D eshte i nevojshem per nje shendet te mire.
Meqenese vitamina D eshte toksike ne sasi te medha  400UI ne dite nuk duhet kaluar.

A duhet te marrim vitamina kur jemi me diete ?
Gjeja e pare qe percaktohet ne fillimin e nje formule diete eshte te percaktohet sa eshte sasia ditore e kalorazhit qe ju do te merrni per te perballuar periudhen e dietes.
Nga kjo varet dhe se do te duhet te merren vitamina shtese apo jo.Shkencetaret kane pare nje pamjaftueshmeri ne vitamina dhe ne minerale kur dieta ka me pak se 7600kj ose aproximalisht 1800 kalori.

Kerkojne extra vitamina njerezit qe pijne shume alkool , duhanpiresit, grate qe perdorin kontraceptive apo dhe shtatzenat?
Po.Normalisht  njerezit qe pijne shume alkool kane nje renie te thithjes dhe te perdorimit te vitamines C, B6 , B1 dhe acidit folik. Nga ana tjeter dihet se alkoliket kane nje oreks te rene si dhe konsumojne nje diete shume te varfer. Por, duhet te theksojme se marrja e vitaminave  nuk zgjidh problemet e shkatuara nga pirja e alkolit, por luan nje rol ne rehabilitimin e disa proceseve.
 Studimet kane treguar se ato qe pijne duhan kane nje renie te sasise se vitamines C ne gjak keshtu qe normalisht sasia e vitamines C qe duhet te marrin duhanpiresit eshte 50 % me e larte tek ato qe pijne te pakten 20 cigare ne dite ne krahasim me ato qe nuk pijne fare.
Shume te moshuar  kane nje interes te vogel (jane pa pretendime) per ate cka ata hane . Kjo do te thote se konsumojne nje diete te varfer. Disa kushte te tjera si probleme dentare, gjendja financiare, apo disa semundje te tjera shoqeruese si dhe renia e aftesise thithese te zorreve ne kete moshe bejne qe vitaminat te jene te rekomandueshme ne kete moshe per te pasur nje shendet te mire,
Moshat e vjetra kane nje nivel te ulet te vitamines D pasi ato eleminojne nga dieta disa ushqime qe kane kete vitamine si qumeshti, veza etj. Po keshtu mundesia qe ta prodhojne vete vitaminen D ne organizem eshte e paket pasi dihet se rrezet e diellit jane nje faktor I rendesishem ne kete proces dhe kjo moshe shpenzon shume pak kohe ne diell.Keshtu qe nje shtim I vitamines D eshte I nevojshem per nje shendet te mire.
Meqenese vitamina D eshte toksike ne sasi te medha  400UI ne dite nuk duhet kaluar.
Grate qe perdorin kontrceptive sidomos kur kontraceptivi permban sasi te larta te estrogenit. Eshte provuar se estrogeni atakon direkt metabolizmin e nutrienteve vecanerisht te vitamines B6 dhe acidit folik. Ne qofte se shtatzania do te vi menjehere pas nderprerjes se kontraceptiveve deficiensa e acidit folik do te jete e paevituar.
 Meqenese bebi ben disa ndryshime ne organizmin e nenes para dhe pas lindjes grate me barre dhe ato lehona kerkojne rritjen e sasise se vitamines A, C , B1 ,B6
B12 dhe acidit folik. Gjithashtu ato kerkojne extra minerale si kalcium. Fosfor , magnez, jod dhe zinc.
Kerkimet provojne se vacanerisht acidi folik eshte i domosdoshem  per fetusin gjate 
30-60 diteve pas konceptimit. Ai pakeson riskun e defekteve te lindjes perfshi spina bifida dhe anencephali. Madje qe te parandalohen kete defekte expertet rekomandojne marrjen e nutritienteve te pakten tre muaj perpara konceptimit.Grate shtatzane dhe femija I tyre jane vecanerisht te rriskuara ne ushqimet vegjetariane( pa mish, veze, qumesht)
Studimet e ketyre vegjetarianeve kane pare se te dy nena dhe femija shpesh vuajne nga anemia dhe parritja e kockave si anomalitet i vitamines B12 qe nuk e kane marre gjate shtatzanise.


Kerkojne medikamentet shoqerim me vitamina ?
Po. Perdorimi i disa medikamenteve mundet te prishi balancen vitaminike ne organizem duke ndryshuar mundesine e absorbimit , perdorimit apo ruajtjes se vitaminave.P.sh. kontraceptivet orale reduktojne acidin folik , neomicina dhe kolestiramina prekin vitaminen B12 , izoniacidi prek vitaminen B1, laksativet sic eshte vaji mineral prekin gjendjen e vitamines A, E dhe D. Per te gjtha keto duhet te keshilloheni me mjekun.

A mundet qe multivitaminat te merren per nje kohe te gjate dhe a jane ato te sigurta kur merren ne sasira te medha ?
Ketu nuk ka nje rregull absolut pasi varet nga marrja individuale dhe toleranca.
Ne pergjithesi vitaminat e tretshme ne uje sic jane vitamina C dhe B kompleks mundet te merren ne sasi deri ne 100 here me te madhe se sasia ditore e rekomanduar. Ndersa vitaminat e tretshme ne yndyrera sic jane vitamina A dhe D konsiderohen te sigurta  ne sasira me te vogla. Keshtu vitamina A konsiderohet e sigurte deri ne 10 here me shume se doza ditore e rekomanduar ndersa vitamina D deri ne 5 here.

Cfare eshte deficiensa vitaminoze dhe cfare shkakton ajo ?
Mungesa vitaminoze klinikisht jep disa semundje specifike. Psh. Deficiensa e vitamines C shkakton skorbutin dhe riparimi i tij behet duke marre sasira te kesaj vitamine.
Mungesa e vitamines B1 shkakton semundjen beri-beri-t apo rakiti qe njihet se vjen nga mungesa e vitamines D, pellagra nga mungesa e vitamines B2 Duhet te theksohet ketu se qe te shkaktohen keto semundje duhet qe deficiensa te zgjase per nje kohe te gjate.
Le te permbledhim edhe nje here se cfare kushtesh mund te japin mungese vitaminoze:
Ushqyerja e varfer dhe me kalori me pak se 1800 kalori
Pabalancimi I ushqimit sidomos ato strikt vegjetariane
Njerezit me probleme dentare, proteza etj.
Injoranca, apatia apo dhe depresioni.
Te porsalindurit premature
Femijet dhe adoleshentet ne periudhen e rritjes se shpejte.
Grate shtatzana dhe me ushqim ne gji.
Mosha mbi 55 vjec
Duhanpiresit (qe kerkojne me shume se 50% vitamine C )
Grate qe marrin kontraceptive per nje kohe te gjate
Problemet digjestive
Alkoolistet dhe perdorimi per nje kohe te gjate i medikamenteve. 

Le  te flasim me konkretisht per disa nga vitaminat, mineralet dhe biokomplekset dhe 
si vleresohen multivitaminat.
Vitaminat dhe mineralet jane disa mikronutriente thelbesore ne metabolizmin e njeriut dhe luajne nje rol te rendesishem  per nje jete te shendetshme dhe aktive.Jane te shumte faktoret qe kompromentojne marrjen ne sasi te duhura apo isuficiencen e marrjes se tyre. Dieta e pabalancuar, ushqimet e thata dhe fast-food-et , stresi ambjental si rrezet UV dhe ndotja, perdorimi i alkoolit dhe kafeines, ushqimet gjenetikisht te perpunuara, perdorimi i kontraceptiveve orale per nje kohe te gjate, probleme te tretjes si dhe disa kondita te stresit extrem fizik dhe mendor bejne te nevojshem marrjen e ketyre elementeve . Nje studim i kryer ne Kanada tregoi se pothuajse gjysma e kanadezeve nuk konsumojne sasine e frutave dhe perimeve ditore te rekomanduara (5 marrje ne dite)
Formula e re e Vita-Vim ka shume perparesi pasi ka me shume faktore natyrale, ka formen D3 te vitamines, ka me shume antioksidante dhe vitamine E, permban me shume enzima digjestive dhe vitamina te grupit B dhe ruan raportin 2:1 te kalciumit dhe fosforit.
Po keshtu ka shume kombinime te disa vitaminave ne disa formulime  per femije ku shpesh here ndodh  qe nje ose disa elemente mund te jene ne sasi me te rritura ne varesi te perdorimit te tyre sic ndodh psh me kete formule te re  multivitamine te kafshueshme per femije ku formula eshte e perforcuar me me shume hekur dhe vitamine C.



Vitamina C eshte vitamina me shume e njohur  e studiuar dhe e diskutuar per vete larmine e funksioneve te saj ne organizmin e njeriut.
Agjenti aktiv enolik forme e 3-keto-L-gulofurnlactone(ose acidi askorbik) eshte izoluar vone ne 1928  nga biokimisti hungarez i cmimit nobel Albert Szent-Gyovgyi . Shume shpejte metodat arriten ta sintetizojne ne menyre artificiale acidin askorbik madje ne nje kosto te ulet.Ne vitet 90 vitamina C ishte suplementi me i perdorur ne USA.
Studimet e mevonshme po forconin gjithnje e me shume idene se vetem dozat e larta te vitamines C mundet te arrinin  efekte te shumta terapeutike. Keshtu dy here nobelisti Pauling hodhi idene se doza te larta te vitamines C mundet te permiresojne sistemin imunitar keshtu qe  dozat e larta reductojne perseritjen e te ftohtit por dhe paraqesin efektivitet te larte ne parandalimin e infeksioneve sekondare virale apo komplikacioneve bakteriale.Vitamina C vepron duke stimuluar sistemin imun dhe mbron kunder leshimit te radikaleve te lira ne trupin e njeriut.
Ne kete kohe pati disa debate lidhur me sasine e rekomanduar te marrjes ditore te vitamines C pasi shume  studime teper serioze percaktonin marrjen e dozave te larta nderkohe qe si  institucionet shteterore te shendetit ne amerike ishin akoma konservatore ne kete ceshtje.Ky debat vazhdon ende sot ne ne boten mjeksore ne lidhje me sasine ditore qe organizmi i njeriut ka nevoje te marre cdo dite. Askush nuk ka vene ne dyshim te gjitha ato efekte qe realisht vitamina C ka ne organizem ashtu si dhe te gjithe jane te mendimit se dhe dozat e medha te marrjes nuk kane asnje efekt anesor apo dem ne trupin e njeriut.
Problemi qendron se sa duhet te jete sasia minimale e domosdoshme per kete produkt natural. Dhe kjo lufte zhvillohet me e forte sot ne SHBA, ku institucionet mjeksore qe percaktojne standartet u rekomandojne njerezve  pak a shume se cilat ushqime duhet te konsumojne per te arritur ate sasi te domosdoshme nisur nga ato cka firmat prodhuese deklarojne ne etiketen e mallit per sasine e vitamines C qe permbajne produktet e tyre.
Te gjithe shkencetaret pavaresisht nga studimet qe vazhdojne te bejne per te percaktuar saktesisht sasine e domosdoshme ditore te vitamines C jane unanim ne nje mendje qe ne situata te vecanta sasia ditore e vitamines C duhet te rritet perfshi ketu dhe rastet e situatave virusale apo gjate te ftohtit ku sasia e vitamines C kerkohet te jete shume e madhe.Pervec gripit situata te tjera qe kerkojne marrje me te madhe te vitaminesC jane
Diabeti jo insulino vartes, hipertensioni arterial, gjendjet e stresit, te gjithe duhan piresit kane nevoje per sasira me te medha ditore te vitamines C si dhe grate qe marrin estrogen kane nivel te ulet te vitamines C. 
Acidi ascorbic  eshte gjeresisht i gjendur ne prodhimet e fushes fruta dhe perimet dhe perqendrimi i tij varion nga 0.01% ne molle dhe deri ne 1% ne trendafilin e kuq dhe limon. Ne vitin 1990  93% e vitamines C ne dieten e amerikaneve vinte nga frutat dhe perimet . Limonat dhe domatet kontribuonin ne pothuajse gjysmen e vitamines C te marre nga grupi i fruta perimeve se bashku.,ushqimet nga bulmeti zinin 3.2% dhe ato nga mishi dhe peshku vetem 2.3%. Ushqimet e tjera gjithashtu permbajne sasira te vogla te vitamines C dhe nuk mundet te konsiderohen si burime te mira .  

Lind pyetja: A mundet trupi i njeriut te ti siguroje keto doza te larta te vitamines C nga ushqimet apo frutat dhe cila eshte sasia qe duhet te hame sidomos ne periudha te gripit?
Duhet te theksojme qe ne fillim se rruga natyrale e marrjes se vitaminave nga ushqimet dhe frutat eshte me e drejta dhe me e sakta per vete freskine qe ato kane, por sic thame dhe me lart ushqimet nuk jane konsideruar si nje burim i mire dhe i konsiderueshem per te plotesuar nevojat e organizmit dhe aq me teper ne periudha ku marrja e vitamines C kerkohet me sasi te madhe .Frutat dhe perimet e fresketa jane nje burim i mire ditor i vitamines C (kuptohet kur ato jane te fresketa) por edhe keto ne periudha gripi nuk mundet te jene te mjaftueshme. Le te japim nje shembull per ta ilustruar kete mendim.
Kur standartet amerikane percaktuan se sasia ditore e vitamines C duhet te ishte 200mg
kjo do te thoshte per amerikanet qe duhet te konsumonin fruta 5 here ne dite gje qe kuptohet qe ishte e pamundur dhe aq me teper qe ne te njejten kohe nobelisti Pauling do te recomandonte 1000 mg cdo dite.
 Kush jane perdorimet e vitamines C
Perpara se te shpjegojme se kush jane efektet e vitamies C ne organizem le te themi dy fjale se cfare pasojash ka deficenca e saj .
Deficiensat e vogla sjellin dobesi, dobesim te mishrave te dhembeve si dhe renie te dhembeve disa here dhe dhimbje trupore per aresye se vitamina C ndikon ne formimin e kolagjenit substances lidhese te indeve te cilen do ta theksojme me poshte.
Deficiensat me te theksuara mund te sjellin humbje ne peshe, lodhje , deficit imunitar gje qe demonstrohet nga infeksione te perseritura virale dhe bakteriale.Niveli i ulet i saj shoqerohet me rritje te tensionit arterial dhe rrit mundesine e goditjes se zemres, rrit rriskun per katarakte te syve si dhe nje rrisk i larte per shume tipe te kancerit si ai i prostates, kollon, mushkerive etj. 
Asma dhe allergjia. Studimet kane treguar presencen  e saj ne rruget e ajrit dhe pamjaftueshmeria e saj ka qene e shoqeruar me ngushtime bronchiale si dhe reduktim te vete aktivitetit te mushkerive.
Vitamina C ndikon ne prodhimin e colagjenit cementes nderqelizore qe mban te lidhura indet bashke, dhe i jep strukturen kockave, kartilagove , ligamenteve muskujve si dhe shume e rendesishme per lekuren dhe cornean e syrit.Gjithashtu ajo ndikon ne clirimin e nxehtesise nga indet si dhe ndikon ne forcimin e mishrave te dhembeve dhe ne kockat e thyera.Personat qe marrin doza te larta te vitamines C jane provuar qe te kene nje reduktim te riskut per dhimje gjuri.
Qe nga viti 1954 kur McCormick nje mjek kanadez formuloi hipotezen se kanceri eshte semundje e kolagjenit u tha se indirekt ajo eshte vete nje deficience e vitamines C perderisa kjo e fundit ndikon direkt ne formimin e kolagjenit. Sot dihet se vitamina C eshte nje antioxidante e fuqishme dhe studimet kane treguar se sasia e saj e larte ne organizem ka zvogeluar riskun e kancerit te stomakut, prostates etj.Ne doza mbi 1 gram ajo perdoret sot ne te gjithe te semuret me tumore perfshi dhe gjendjet mbas operacioneve
Vitamina C ka nje ndikim te konsiderueshem ne neurotransmetimin nervor pasi ajo eshte paresore ne konvertimin e shume substancave neurotransmetuese ne transmetimin e impulseve nervore permes synapseve ( hapesirat nderneuroneve ose qelizat nervore)
Neurotransmetues si serotonine, dopamine dhe norepinephrinejane pergjegjese per neurotransmetimin demtimet e te cilave cojne ne semundje psikiatrike.

Vitamina C asiston ne kotrollin e nivelit te sheqerit ne gjak dhe permireson metabolizmin tek diabetiket jo insulinovartes.
Gjithashtu vitamina C ka nje efekt parandalues te katarakteve te syve kur ajo merret rregullisht sidomos kjo me e theksuar te grate.
Duke ndikuar direkt ne absorbimin e hekurit nga zorret e njeriut ajo perdoret dhe ne shume anemi vecanerisht ne ato nga mungesa e hekurit.
Nje studim interesant me 13000 subjekte tregoi se 34% e tyre qe kishin nivele te uleta te vitamines C kishin risk per semundje te fshikezes se temthit.
Duhet te theksojme sot se studimet me te fundit tregojne se nga disa studimet e bera tregohet se doza te larta te vitamines c arrijne te frenojne shkaktarin e ulceres se stomakut.

Le  te flasim pak edhe per mineralet.

Kalciumi eshte minerali me i rendesishem ne trupin e njeriut dhe 99% e gjithe sasise eshte e perqendruar ne kocka, prandaj dhe eshte numer 1 i rekomanduar nga mjeket per parandalimin e osteoporozes.
Marrjet nga burime te jashtme te kalciumit jane te nevojshme per forcimin e sistemit kockor ne pergjithesi, mishrave te dhembeve si dhe ne rritjen muskulare.Kur marrja nga jashte e kalciumit eshte e pamjaftueshme si dhe disa faktore te tjere qe mobilizojne kalciumin nga rezervat kockore ne gjak atehere kockat dobesohen dhe lind osteoporoza. Gjithashtu ai luan nje rol vital se bashku me disa faktore te tjere ne regullimin e impulseve elektrike ne sistemin nervor qendror si dhe ne aktivizimin e shume hormoneve dhe enzimave te nevojshme per shume procese metabolike.Ne sistemin kardiovaskular ajo ndikon ne pengimin e koagulimit si dhe ne rrahjet e zemres.
Qe zorret e holla te thithin kalciumin eshte e nevojshme qe trupi te kete sasi te mjaftueshme te vitamines D,e cila regullon metabolizmin e kalcium-fosforit  prandaj pothuajse gjithmone keto dy elemente shoqerohen se bashku.
Dozat ditore te rekomanduara per kalciumin jane 800-1000 mg per moshat 19-49 vjec dhe 1000  1500 mg per moshat mbi 50 vjec. Per raste te vecanta  nevojitet konsulta me mjekun.
Rreth 25 % e tregut te kalciumit sot ne Ameriken e Veriut po shkon drejt formave te buta ne marrje kryesisht per grate shtatzana, pleqte dhe femijet.



Zinc 50 mg
Zinc-u eshte nje mineral thelbesor  qe merr pjese ne strukturen e me shume se 200 enzimave ne trupin e njeriut dhe nevojitet per sintezen e AND dhe ARN. Ai eshte I nevojshem per femijet parashkollore si dhe moshat mbi 55 vjec,
Grate shtatzana dhe femije ne gji si dhe grate qe marrin kontraceptive orale. Ne sistemin imunitar  ato rrisin numurin e qelizave T-limfocite prandaj ulin kohen e zgjatjes se simptomave ne gripe (vetem forma lozenges)
Ne lekure ajo ndihmon ne mbajtjen e nivelit te vitamines A prandaj ndikon ne regjenerimin e plageve nga djegjet kjo dhe duke nxitur aktivitetin e kolagjenit.Ndihmon gjendrat yndyrore te dermes prandaj eshte shume efikas ne mjekimin e akneve. Ka gjithashtu efekte ne psoriasis dhe renien e flokeve.
Ne sistemin gastrointestinal deficienca e zinc-ut jepdiarre, malabsorbim etj.
Ne shume studime eshte pare qe ky element ndikon ne rritjen normale te femijeve si bust. Nje studim ne Guatemala ka treguar se dhenia rregullisht e zinc-ut ka cuar ne rritjen rreth 2.5 cm mbi rritjen normale.
6% e vajzave dhe 10% e djemve llogariten me deficience te Zinc-ut ne SHBA. Ndersa studimet kane treguar se 30% e femijeve jo te varfer te moshes 1-5 vjec marrin 70% me pak Zinc se doza ditore e rekomanduar.

Ndersa per te konkretizuar  grupin e preparateve bimore dhe biokomplekseve le te flasim per 

Korean Red Ginseng 250 mg
Eksistojne tre lloje te ndryshme ginsengu sot ne bote, ai Aziatik, Siberian dhe Amerikan. Panax Ginseng eshte forma me e perhapur dhe me e studiuara ne bote. Biomolekulat paresore te Ginseng-ut jane saponinat te quajtura ginsenoside
(jane gjetur rreth 25 te tilla) te cilat frenojne oksidimin  e lipideve duke bere keshtu oksidimin yndyror. Ne muskulin kardiak dhe ne melci pengojne koagulimin, ulin nivelin e kolesterolit dhe te sheqerit si dhe stimulojne sistemin imunitar. Studimet e fundit jane fokusuar ne efektin e tyre antitumoral.
Jamieson Red Korean Ginseng permban dhe disa substanca kunder mplakjes sic eshte malton qe nuk jane gjetur ne lloje te tjera ginsengu. 
I perdorur prej qindra vitesh  per dobesite e pergjithshme dhe ektra energji ginseng-u eshte klasifikuar nga shkencetaret si adaptogjen pasi ai ndihmon trupin e njeriut te perballoje streset e brendeshme fizike dhe mendore ashtu dhe ato ambjentale. Studimet e shumta kane treguar se Ginseng cliron energji dinamike dhe ka fuqi rikuperuese te shendetit duke vepruar si nje tonizues i shkelqyer.
Ginseng perdoret per te reduktuar lodhjen duke rritur kondicionin fizik dhe ate mendor, mbron nga anemia , hipotensioni
Si tonizues parandalon gjendjet gripale, ne periudhat e konvaleshences dhe te lodhjet e pergjithshme humbja e oreksit mungesa e perqendrimit si dhe te sportistet.
Duhet te theksohet ketu se nje rendesi te vecante ne produktet e Ginseng-ut ka cilesia e prodhimit pasi shume kompani per te qene cmim konkurues apo per faktore te tjere nuk prodhojne ginseng cilesor dhe me pasterti dhe me efekt biologjik maksimal. E vetmja rruge per nje konsumator qe te jete I sigurt per ate qe merr eshte reputacioni i kompanise prodhuese.
Jamieson laboratori ka ngritur nje nga laboratoret me te sofistikuarit ne bote per analizen e bimeve dhe te ginsengut.
Te gjitha produktet e Jamieson ginseng produktet jane te pastruara nga substancat allergene , shije dhe ngjyrime artificiale dhe natyrisht nuk jane testuar ne kafshe.Doza : 500  600 mg ne dite 

Gingo Max 120 ( Ginkgo biloba 2000 mg )
Gingo biloba eshte nder me te vjetrat specie ne bote dhe ka qene ne fokus te studimeve per me shume se 25 vjet.
 Ajo permban dy elemente aktive  fotokimike: gingo flavonet dhe terpene laktonet qe veprojne si antioksiduese dhe frenuese te faktorit aktivizues te koagulimit si dhe mbron qelizat nervore duke permiresuar neurotransmetuesin koline ne tru. Ajo permireson qarkullimin e gjakut ne te gjitha indet dhe organet si dhe permireson memoren dhe shikimin. Reagojne nga Gingo te gjitha situatat qe lidhen me qarkullimin cerebral dhe periferik. Duart dhe kembet e ftohta, renia e perqendrimit dhe memores, lodhja zhurma ne forme zile ne vesh, renia e shikimit si dhe dhimbje koke te shpeshta jane situata qe kerkojne marrjen e gingo biloba-s.
Gingo Max nga Jamieson eshte e para dhe  e vetme prodhim gingo me DIN te aprovuar ne tregun kanadez qe tregon per seriozitetin dhe cilesine e larte te prodhimit te tij.

Omega Protect 3-6-9
Acidet yndyrore jane shume te rendesishme per trupin e njeriut por ato nuk mundet te sintetizohen nga organizmi ndaj dhe quhen acide yndyrore thelbesore. Cdo qelize e trupit perdor acidet yndyrore. Ato jane gjithashtu te rendesisshme ne prodhimin e prostaglandinave mjaft te rendesishme keto si mesazhere dhe regullatore te shume proceseve ne organizem.
Ato ndihmojne ne uljen e triglicerideve, ulin viskozitetin e gjakut dhe tensionin arterial si dhe reduktojne rezikun e aritmise.Njerezit qe konsumojne nje dreke me peshk ne jave kane 50% me pak risk per infarkt . Vetem tre kapsula ne dite Omega jane te mjaftueshme sa te hash peshk cdo dite.Marrja e saj mund te reduktoje deri ne 40% vdekjet nga zemra te burrat e moshes se mesme.
Persa i perket inflamacionit ajo luan nje rol te rendesishem ne sintezen e prostaglandinave ( kryesisht PGE1) prandaj ndihmon ne te gjitha llojet e artriteve sidomos ne ngurtesimin mengjesor. Nga nje studim eshte pare se disa njerez kane nderprere anti imflamatoret josteroide nga marrja e Omega.
Ato ndikojne ne uljen e dhimbjeve menstruale kur dihet se te grate me cregullime jane te rritura substancat inflamatore.
Gjithashtu marrja e Omega 3-6-9 ndion ne depresion dhe migrene si dhe eshte e nevojshme te grate shtatzana sidomos ne periudhen e krijimit te trurit dhe te syve te bebes se ardhshme.

----------


## Arieta

pse femija im nuk ka oreks,kam bere perpjekje me vitamin C,si dhe multivitamine por asgje,cfare te beje Semuret shpesh gjithashtu 
ka ndonje pergjigje

----------


## Mjeku i femijve

E nderuar Arjeta, me sa shoh jeni nje nene e kujdeseshme per femijen tend. Ju ngrini nje shqetesim si shume nena te tjera. Do doja t'ju thoja se marrja e vitaminave nuk luan ndonje rol ne ardhjen e oreksit, por ato luajn nje rol te rendesishem ne zevendesimin e atyre vitaminave qe nuk merren me ane te ushqimeve, pra jane te nevojshme te shtohen kur nuk arrihen te merren nga goja me ane te ushqimeve te ndryshme.
E rendesishme eshte qe vete femija ta kerkoj ushqimin dhe jo ne ti rrime nga mbrapa (me shqetesimin e prindit qe femija yne nuk po ha) duke e genjyer apo duke i bertitur per t'i futur nje luge ne goje. Kjo gje luan nje rol te kundert duke i ngjallur neverin ndaj ushqimit dhe femija sa here qe shikon lugen provokon te vjellat, keshtu qe ne ne vend qe ta ushqejme bejme te kunderten duke i provokuar largimin e oreksit.
Gjithesesi per t'ju dhene nje pergjigje me te sakte do doja te dija mbi disa ekzaminime laboratorike te cilat mund te ndikojne ne drejtim te uljes se oreksit si p.sh: nje ekzaminim i gjakut periferik, nje analize urine si dhe nje Ro - skopi te mushkerive. Nese keto rezultojne normale atehere mund te kontaktojme sebashku per t'ju ndihmuar ju dhe femijen tend per te eleminuar problemet qe ju shqetesojne.

    Me respekt Mjeku i femijve

----------

